# "Hell is empty, and all the devils are here."



## Bored now... (Oct 20, 2005)

I get so bored with the standard "Hi there, I'm new" threads.
But that is what I'm doing here.
Yeah, I'm bad to the bone...


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, welcome anyway! ;D The title of the post made me smile.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street, where no one well give you directions to that sesamy street place.... *Shutteres*


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard, it's nice to have you with us


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hell's empty? Nice, I'm moving in there next.

Welcome to my slice of hell on the 'net.


----------



## Bored now... (Oct 20, 2005)

Y'all seem like such nice kids...
Wanna see my shoe collection?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello Bored now...what kind of shoes you got?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

It's so nice that someone would join our forum out of boredom...  [yawn]

"Well this should cheer you up for sure: see, I found your old ID and you're all dressed up like The Cure" -Ben Folds Five


----------

